

Demographic Deathwatch: Credit Crunch & Debt Burden are Just the Beginning - cwan
http://corner.nationalreview.com/post/?q=ZmU0MWFkODk5MTUxZWI4YWQzNGI0NGMzYmRjZWQyMTQ=

======
po
"… but Good King Barack seems determined to saddle us with the same
unaffordable entitlements that have scuttled the rest of the west."

Why not just come out and say it? Letting people spend all of their savings on
healthcare and die of disease before they get old is a feature, not a bug.

Interesting idea, but I doubt it will be popular. Not sure what is being
suggested here other than that.

~~~
robotrout
Let me help you out then.

Aside from the administration's health care nationalization goal, that you
have already illogically and fanboyishly endorsed without even knowing exactly
what it is, there are a myriad of other debt producing (tax requiring)
instruments that the administration has or is in the process of implementing,
thus making the U.S. more "inline" with the norms of western Europe. Now, if
you hate America and idolize western Europe, as is the trend among many people
today, then you think this is a good thing. The author, however, is of a
different opinion.

But hey, one issue voters like you (healthcare seems to be your issue, doesn't
it?) are the norm, not the exception, so we're all in good hands.

~~~
po
What's with the personal attack? When did I illogically and fanboyishly
endorse Barack Obama's plan? I'm telling you my interpretation of this
article. I even went as far as to call it interesting. I think that even if
it's logical, I doubt the american people will get behind it.

Furthermore, I wouldn't call one comment on a posting about healthcare enough
to make it "my issue".

I think you have me mistaken for your stereotyped enemies. Grow up Tom.

